# Red chihuhuas?



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was sent an email afew hours ago from a breeder im in touch with.
She told me afew weeks back that she was expecting a litter sometimes later this month...and she emailed me saying that the pups arrived yesterday, 6days early. She even sent me pics, and there adorable!

But the only thing i dont understand, is that she thinks there coat will be 'red'...what does that mean?

what colour is red when your talking about a dog..

thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love red , it's my favorite color in chi's !!!

my paris is a red sable ...........the sable is because she has black hairs over her back :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Eddy also would be a red sable although he has lost some of the black down his back as he's gotten older.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here is my ruby she is red-


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo is a red


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i guess paris is the reddest you can get  

kisses nat


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Paris is like a cinnamon color  

Gizmo has black tips in his fur also...the camera doesn't catch it however....in the sun he looks like a fire/red/strawberry blonde....LOL

So when people ask me what color he is I say "I dunno".... :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

ooooh right, i get it now 

Thanks everyone


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Black masked red


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

so i'm confused is paris another color then or do reds come in all shades .....i'm not a color specialist so this fascinates me

as of now i'm calling her cinnamon ......sounds pretty :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

You know Nat that is a good question...

Gizmo is listed as a sable/fawn...

but his colors have changed so much even the vet describes him as "red" he calls him Archie...I don't know if you know who Archie is??? It's the red head character in a Comic Book from the 70's....LOL

I think Cinnamon suits Paris


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

whats a sable? and whats a fawn? lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rosie is a sable it means they have 3 colours on each hair or so ive been told :? My first chi Toby was a red smoothcoat another name for a gingery colour.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I have a blue/fawn I've got a black masked fawn too but he's too tiny for me to see him yet 










lol does anyone just wanna turn this post into a chi rainbow cos the colours still confuse me


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Stitch is gorgeous 8)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The colors confuse me too, especially when they start out being one color and change so dramatically.

I have to say, though, that red is my favorite chi color. I'm thinking in particular of Ritz.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

nemochi said:


> Well I have a blue/fawn I've got a black masked fawn too but he's too tiny for me to see him yet


Rosie had a black mask but began losing it at about 2 years old she is completely cream masked now


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

red is my favorite color too , and i was having paris :wink:  in mind ,every day in the sunlight i gush about how i love her color ......i love that pure red , i think gizmo's red is also very beautiful..........oh sod it ,i love all colors


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie is red:









(see the ginger tint in her fur) she has some sabling sabling is when the base colour (in her case red) is tipped with a different colour ie black, blue or cream (vixie is blue sabled) she also has cream belly/underside.
red is actually the dominant colour in chihuahuas aparently, and can come in shades from a light cream like red to a completly pure orange/ginger.

dodger is whats called a blue fawn. (fawn is the name given to the lighter red. by being called blue fawn it means hes got a blue hue to his fawn coat. (not quite fawn(light red) but not quite blue) (he also has blue sabling (the darker hairs)










here you can see the difference, you can see how light his coat is compared to her.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i thought red was also called fawn?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think fawn is a lighter shade of red, it's own color? Buster is white with fawn spots. :wink: 

I also love all colors. When I see a red I really want one, when I see a brindle I really want one. And it's like that for EVERY color and combination. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi is akc'd fawn with black sabling and white markings, she's more of a goldeny fawn and the black sabling has changed to blue sabling....



















her mom is a red with black sabling and white markings and her dad is fawn with blue sabling and white markings here's their pictures:

(i'll also put a pic of another redhead my breeder has, her name is ruby she's red and white...)


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker is red w/sable... on white.
http://www.pbase.com/brenb/image/48993650/medium.jpg


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico is considered a fawn, but a lot of the times he looks red. He's got white markings under his chin and on his belly. He also has some black outlining his ears and on his tail...is the black considered sabling? Or is sabling something else?


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

can anyone tell me if ruby is red then, or fawn??? I always thought she was red but her colourings lightened up and she's a similar colour to chiwi, hmm, I dunno, she has got some major black sabling going on these days. One of the regular visitors to our house thought it was grease from under her car, LOL!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would say ruby is red...fawn is a shade of lighter red...more of a toffe colour...where as red has more strawberry tones


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I love all the pictures!!
You learn something new every day ... 
Max my foster now adopted boy is ... and I'm guessing here ... a redish, fawnish, smooth coat kind of a guy, lol!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

What do you call Miellie's colouring?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k well then is Jemini a red chi?
b/c she is starting to get black hairs all over in differant sports but manily on her back?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Minx is described as a "Black Mask Sable" on her NZKC papers and Brooke is described as a "Sable" on her papers. I think Brooke looks like a red sable colouring. She doesn't have any black markings but Minx has a black mask on her face, some black on her back and a black patch on her tail.

Minx










Brooke


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

luv4mygirls I love that first pic, also loving the bed :shock: 

Triny is a black & Tan
Smiffy is a cream % white


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Millie I beleive is a red on white parti-coloured chi. Like lexi.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

my little Hallie is AKCd "chocolate-sabled fawn"


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

TareG said:


> my little Hallie is AKCd "chocolate-sabled fawn"



:shock: really?
she looked to me like a chocolate on white parti-colour  

ok now im confused lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ok now i am confused too :? she doesn't look like a chocolate -sabled fawn to me 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch's mum Zara was a Chocolate Sable I believe sadly in this pic she's lost a lot of her coat due to the stress of the pups but you can still see her colouring


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww she is lovely


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Mielli looks like Tucker but with short hair. Does she have a few black/sable hairs in her ears and along the red in her coat?


----------

